# Undercutting without a jamb saw



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Why cut it ?
Go up to the edge with the cement board
Tile then cover the gap with the baseboard


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Buy a Dremel, Rockwell, or Fein oscillating tool. You'll get a lot more use out of one of those.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

hayewe farm said:


> Buy a Dremel, Rockwell, or Fein oscillating tool. You'll get a lot more use out of one of those.


 
ditto - 

I bought the Dremel oscillating tool for a project a couple three months ago, have used it for several things. Good ~$100 tool investment.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Why cut it ?
> Go up to the edge with the cement board
> Tile then cover the gap with the baseboard


I'm with Dave, I wouldn't cut it.

But if for some reason you do still need to cut it you could rent a jamb saw reasonably. 13' is more than I want to cut with a multimaster or even a Fein.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

If there is no rental place convenient and cutting is a must, another option would be to use a wood blade made for your angle grinder. You'll still have to hand cut the corners, but would make the long runs much easier.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Why cut it ?
> Go up to the edge with the cement board
> Tile then cover the gap with the baseboard


why I would recommend cutting the board is:

this is a bathroom and the floors will get wet or even flooded. The board needs to be cut above the finished floor so if water does get on the floor, the water will not soak up into the wainscot. It would be the same reason you do not set drywall directly on the floor in general.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Actually drywall is held up off the floor to allow for shrinkage, movement, thermal expansion, and hygrometric expansion. Typically it should be held up 1/2" to 3/4" to compensate for the aforementioned movements.

To the OP:
You can rent a jamb saw for around $30 a day. If you prefer you can buy a cheap one from Harbor Freight for around $50.00 but I wouldn't count on it lasting very long.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

ARI001;
To the OP:
If you prefer you can buy a cheap one from Harbor Freight for around $50.00 but I wouldn't count on it lasting very long.[/quote said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Battery powered 3-1/2 inch circular saw*

Wiil come in handy any time in the future when you need to cut something while on a ladder. You may even find one which uses the same battery as your cordless drill motor!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

_This thread has been cleaned up_
_ARI001 & Nap = 2nd warning_
_If you wish to discuss something then start another thread_
_If you just wish to argue on & on keep it off the boards_

_Thank you_
_-Dave_


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
PAULIE, YOU CRACK ME UP.:thumbup::thumbup::laughing::thumbup::laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------

